# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Política, Legislación y Tributación  Los Gremios  Agrarios y el Impuesto a la Renta

## wgalloso

*Los gremios agrarios y el Impuesto a la Renta  
Walter Galloso Mariños  - Asesor legal*  
Durante la década del noventa en el Perú, al darse nuevamente un impulso a las actividades económicas en el agro, sobre todo en el agro exportador, nace la necesidad de organización de los productores de acuerdo a su ramas productivas , con la finalidad no solo de ser un ente de relación intermedia entre sus miembros, que la componen sino también como un mecanismo alternativo de dialogo frente al estado, en la media que dichos entes representativos de cada uno de sus sectores requerían armonizar la toma de decisiones; así como impulsar entre sus miembros, políticas de acción directa que permitiesen lograr mejoras competitivas así como a la promoción de sus diversos productos, sobre todo con el auge de las exportaciones agrícolas. 
Durante este tiempo, comienzan a impulsarse la creación de una serie de instituciones, que comienzan a desarrollar mecanismos asociativos de empresas y de personas naturales, tanto de los productores y exportadores de espárragos ( Frío Aéreo; IPEH), los productores de Lucuma (Prolucuma), Productores de Palta; Productores de Cítricos; Productores de Uvas, entre otros cultivos; tendentes todos a lograr la realización no solo de actividades de representación gremial, sino enmarcado dentro de una política estratégica frente a la apertura de un mundo competitivo y globalizado que generaban la necesidad de desarrollo de opciones colectivas y de cooperación entre las empresas, diferenciando claramente entre ellas sus propias estrategias individuales desarrolladas por cada una de sus gerencias, las cuales en si mismas no son excluyentes, pues la acción de una repercute sobre la otra de diferentes formas, dependiendo mucho del impacto, así como de la modalidad de las estrategias empleadas; generando con ello la posibilidad del desarrollo de ventajas competitivas individuales y conjuntas; mas aún si precisamos que su rasgo característico de esta unión o asociatividad, es su carácter colectivo, voluntario, no excluye a empresas pequeñas o grandes ni el mercado en donde opera, permite resolver problemas conjuntos sin perjudicar la gerencia propia de cada empresa y no existe restricciones para las afiliaciones, siendo el rasgo característico, la igualdad de los derechos ( un voto por cada asociado). 
Estas experiencias asociativas, durante su proceso de creación, tuvieron que adecuarse a la formalidad que la legislación peruana lo permite; es decir se adoptó la personalidad jurídica de las asociaciones sin fines de lucro legalmente constituidas, procediendo a extenderse las respectivas escrituras públicas de constitución e inscripción en el Registro de Personas Jurídicas. Denotándose en sus respectivos estatutos, un aspecto amplio de sus fines sociales a desarrollar como gremios, que van desde la búsqueda del financiamiento, el desarrollo e inversión en infraestructura (el caso mas resaltante es el de Frío Aéreo), la investigación ( caso del IPEH) aperturas de mercados nuevos para la colocación de sus productos (Provid; AGAP); defensa de sus mercados( caso del ATPDA y TLC); el desarrollo de las compras conjuntas entre otras experiencias que se han venido logrando. 
Pero, no solo bastaba, la formalización o la adopción de una personería jurídica, sino que como consecuencia de su existencia legal, tenía que también obtener para poder brindar sus servicios, la inscripción en el Registro Único de Contribuyentes, con lo cual se generaba sus obligaciones tributarias, dado que según el Reglamento de Comprobantes de Pago, solo pueden ser autorizados para su emisión aquellos contribuyentes que se hayan inscrito. 
Dentro del desarrollo van a generarse actividades económicas, las cuales por su propia naturaleza, de ser organizaciones sociales sin fines de lucro conllevaban necesariamente al concepto que su finalidad no era la obtención del lucro, sino que sus recursos van a servir para el desarrollo de sus fines y objetivos establecidos en su estatuto social. 
El auge y desarrollo de estas instituciones, no hubiere sido posible, si no se contase con beneficios e incentivos de carácter tributario que se consagran en la mayoría de legislaciones de todos los países latinoamericanos, para poder promover y desarrollar las organizaciones de la sociedad civil en su conjunto, lo cual es visto como un financiamiento indirecto del Estado a este sector social. Dentro de este contexto, para poder gozar de los beneficios tributarios es necesario que podamos determinar si estas se hallan o no comprendidas dentro de los alcances establecidos por la Ley del Impuesto a la Renta en su artículo 19º. 
Es importante determinar si actualmente las rentas que pudiese percibir las Asociaciónes se encuentran o no exoneradas del IR, sobre la base de sus fines establecidos en su estatuto social y si estos se encuentran expresamente contemplados dentro de la relación señalada por el inciso b) del artículo 19 de la Ley del IR que se encuentra actualmente vigente. 
En este sentido, debemos señalar que para efectos que sea aplicable la exoneración a las rentas que obtenga la Asociación, se requiere que: (a) sus fines estén comprendidos en los previstos en el inciso b) del artículo 19 de la Ley del IR; (b) la totalidad de los ingresos se destinen exclusivamente a los fines de creación de la Asociación; (c) que no es distribuya en ningún caso, directa o indirectamente, entre los asociados; y, (d) que se prevea en los estatutos que, en caso de disolución, se destine el patrimonio a cualquiera de los fines contemplados en el inciso b) del artículo 19 de la Ley del IR. 
Como es posible advertir, lo que importa para efectos de calificar para la exoneración, es que los fines de la Asociación estén previstos en la norma exoneratoria, independientemente al tipo de actividades que realice. Es decir, aún cuando la Asociación efectúe actividades que generen ingresos, lo que importa para que las rentas que ésta perciba califiquen como exoneradas es que el fin de la Asociación sea alguno de los contemplados en la Ley.  
En consecuencia, resulta claro que la inscripción o no de la Asociación en el Registro de Entidades Exoneradas de la SUNAT, no implica necesariamente la aplicación o no de la exoneración, sino que lo que importa es que se cumplan con los cuatro (4) requisitos mencionados en el párrafo anterior y que, básicamente, tienen que ver con los fines de la Asociación. 
De acuerdo con lo expuesto, el texto vigente del inciso b) del artículo 19 de la Ley del IR, establece que se encuentran exoneradas: 
() las rentas destinadas a sus fines específicos en el país, de fundaciones afectas y de asociaciones sin fines de lucro cuyo instrumento de constitución comprenda exclusivamente alguno o varios de los siguientes fines: beneficencia, asistencia social, educación, cultural, científica, artística, literaria, deportiva, política, gremiales, de vivienda; siempre que no se distribuyan, directa o indirectamente, entre los asociados y que en sus estatutos esté previsto que su patrimonio se destinará, en caso de disolución, a cualquiera de los fines contemplados en este inciso.
No estarán sujetas a esta exoneración las rentas provenientes de operaciones mercantiles, distintas a sus fines estatutarios que realicen las fundaciones afectas y asociaciones sin fines de lucro. El Ministerio de Economía y Finanzas dictará las normas reglamentarias para la clasificación de los beneficiarios y la correspondiente aplicación de lo señalado en el presente párrafo. 
Por su parte, el Reglamento de la Ley del IR, establece en su artículo 8 una serie de requisitos que se deben cumplir con el objeto de gozar de la exoneración. En este sentido, para el caso de las asociaciones sin fines de lucro, la norma reglamentaria señala que estas entidades deben inscribirse en la SUNAT, para lo cual se deberá acompañar a la solicitud de inscripción el testimonio o copia simple del instrumento de constitución inscrito en los Registros Públicos. Asimismo, la norma señala que esta inscripción deberá ser actualizada cada vez que se modifiquen los Estatutos, acompañando el testimonio o copia simple del instrumento correspondiente. Finalmente, se faculta a la SUNAT a solicitar cualquier otra información o documentación que considere conveniente ( Art. 8° D.S. N° 122-94-EF, modificado por el Decreto Supremo N° 045-2001-EF). No Obstante la exoneración referida, las asociaciones están obligadas a presentar a la SUNAT la declaración anual del Impuesto a la Renta (art. 47 D.S. N° 122-94-EF) 
Como podemos apreciar, en el caso materia de análisis, muchas de las organizaciones agrarias, al darse la presente modificación a la Ley del impuesto a la Renta, procedieron a adecuar sus estatutos sociales, así como a solicitar su inscripción como entidades exoneradas del impuesto a la renta. 
Visto de esta manera, debemos o no debemos defender los beneficios o incentivos tributarios que se están otorgando a los gremios, y cuyo vencimiento es el mes de diciembre del presente año  la pregunta es mas que obvia, dado que de no haber existido estos, no hubiere sido posible la existencia de toda una infraestructura que se viene utilizando para todo el sector exportador de productos frescos perecederos que actualmente funciona en el aeropuerto Internacional Jorge Chávez, como un ejemplo palpable, dado que si se comienzan a aplicar a partir del ejercicio económico siguiente a su vencimiento el impuesto a la renta, todos los gremios, que desarrollen actividades económicas en el cumplimiento de sus fines y objetivos deberán de presupuestar el pago de dicho impuesto con lo cual no existiría diferenciación alguna en relación a costes, que permitan hacerlo competitivo frente a otro tipo de personas jurídicas. 
Lo antes expuesto, lo señalamos dado que el presente gobierno, viene impulsando el desarrollo del sector agrario, siendo uno de sus pilares el denominado Programa Sierra Exportadora, en cuya exposición de motivos señala  Que, constituye deber esencial del Estado crear las condiciones que permitan el desarrollo integral y la mejora de la calidad de vida de la población como expresión de justicia social y fin supremo de la acción política(..)()(y) para revertir la situación actualmente existente es necesario entre otras acciones, que el gobierno Nacional impulse proyectos de exportación que mejoren la productividad y generen empleo intensivo(). Asimismo de la lectura de su Artículo Primero (D.S. 051-2006-PCM) inciso b)Promover programas de capacitacion para el trabajo, ASOCIATIVIDAD(). 
Desde mi particular punto de vista el sector agrario y sobre todo los gremios que se han constituido, deben de defender la existencia de los beneficios tributarios que se viene otorgando, dado que se halla claramente demostrado que se viene contribuyendo al desarrollo económico y subsecuentemente en la generación de empleos, pues si no existieran los gremios, hubiere sido imposible por ejemplo, la apertura de mercados, haber llegado a buen puerto la negociación del ATPDA, el TLC, la generación de buenas practicas agrícolas, y fortalecimiento de las cadenas productivas lo cual permite a los productores mantener la confianza del consumidor en la calidad y seguridad de los alimentos, minimizar el impacto negativo en el ambiente, reducir el uso de agroquímicos y asegurar una actitud responsable hacia la salud y seguridad de los Trabajadores; aseguramiento de la calidad de los productos en toda la cadena productiva; logros que se han obtenido con la participación de las empresas participantes en sus gremios respectivos. 
Sobre estos comentarios existe profusa experiencia lograda en estos tiempos, no solo por las grandes y pequeñas empresas asociadas, sino también por los pequeños y medianos agricultores como es el caso por ejemplo que conocí cuando estuve en la ciudad de Moquegua, los cuales se hallan organizados en la ASOCIACION, COMITÉ DE PRODUCTORES Y COMERCIALIZADORES DE PALTAS Y OTRAS FRUTAS DEL SECTOR MOQUEGUA  COPROCOP; los cuales, se iniciaron con una pequeña planta de procesamiento de la palta, para su exportación a nuestro vecino país de Chile; y que ahora es un gremio que ha logrado tener una presencia activa en la vida económica de dicha Región, dotándole de infraestructura, capacidad de gestión y representación a los pequeños y medianos productores de palta los cuales antes de su creación se hallaban dispersos y sin una capacidad de poder vender sus productos; así podemos ejemplificar otras experiencias las cuales deberàn de ser analizadas por los Legisladores, al momento de tomar una decisión de prorrogar o no la vigencia de las exoneraciones tributarias a los gremios sobre todo en el sector agrario, haciendo caso omiso a quienes desde una perspectiva meramente extrema señalan su eliminación, debiendo hacerse un balance social en el cual debe pesar que gracias a los beneficios concedidos a las asociaciones se ha podido lograr consolidar una red alternativa que permite lograr ventajas comparativas y competitivas al sector agrícola.Temas similares: Artículo: Ingresos por drawback serán considerados inafectos para prorrateo de gastos en Impuesto a la Renta Gremios agrarios descartan que Ley de Recursos Hídricos busque privatizar el agua Gremios agrarios descartan que Ley de Recursos Hídricos busque privatizar el agua Autoridad Nacional del Agua se reunirá con usuarios agrarios y no agrarios de Piura El impuesto de alcabala  en predios rusticos

----------

